# PPM/ICD programming changes



## OPENSHAW (Aug 14, 2012)

What CPT codes can you use for PPM/ICD programming changes (for an existing device) made peri-op by implanting physician??  
Example: patient had PPM placed ~1 month ago. She then had an ablation procedure during which programming changes had to be made to her pacemaker.
 Is there a code for that programming change?

Thank you!!!!!!


----------



## jsccollins (Aug 17, 2012)

*Peri-Procedural Device Reprogramming*

The code for peri-procedural pacemaker reprogramming is 93286.  This code will typically be reported two times; once for the temporary programming required before the procedure, a second time to reprogram the device back to appropriate settings after the procedure.  It is necessary to affix the repeat procedure modifier (76) to the second 93286 you report.  Therefore, the code must be listed twice on separate line items instead of once with a unit amount of 2.

Jim Collins, CPC, CCC
President, CardiologyCoder.Com, Inc.


----------

